# Coyote Sanctuary... How do I hunt it?



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I recently gained access to a Coyote Sanctuary... There has been as many as 4 groups of Coyotes howling at the same time.. I mean they are crawling through this place.. It is real mountainous and the land owner is raising sheep...

I am pretty new to this addicting sport, and I want to know the best steps to get started with hunting this land. I need some suggestions on how to hunt this.. It is riddled with fields surrounding small patches of thick woodland.. Any coyote enthusiast would be slobbering over this land, and I am the sole hunter for this property..

Any advice would greatly be appreciated, and I don't need the generic response of "buy some videos and study them" b/c I got those, and I've done that. I am looking for some hardcore, real coyote hunters advice to rid this land owner of his growing coyote problem.. The hunt is on...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

My advise would be to leave it alone and let me hunt it.  No, just kidding. I better let the more knowledgable handle this one.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

A coyote sanctuary? If you rid the land owner of the problem, then it wouldn't be a coyote sanctuary anymore. 
With all those coyotes you're talking about, you don't sound like you need much help. Just go hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If I had a place that was that good and the coyotes are used to sheep I would take advantage of it. I don't know how much a sheep would cost you , but an old one at an auction ring here in North Dakota is less than $10. I would buy one get it tanned and stuff it with pillow batting. It doesn't have to be anything fancy. Have you ever sheared sheep? When you get them by the hind legs and drag them to the sheerer many put up a real fuss, bleating like it's the end of the world. If the landowner was receptive get yourself a recording/play MP3 and drag a sheep around by the hind legs for a couple minutes. It isn't going to hurt the sheep any, but it will get you something to perk up a coyotes interest.
Have I ever done this? Heck no, but with your description my imagination started working overtime. If I had a very good place I would go whole hog on dropping those dogs. Do I think it will work? If these coyote are used to sheep I am positive it will work. Hang your little sheep pillow from a branch yank him back and forth and play tasty sheep in distress for mr. coyote. Sounds kind of wild, but I sure would like to try it myself. I have the MP3 sheep sounds already, now I plan to google North Dakota Wool Growers Association and make some calls. Maybe someone would be happy to see me.
I find to have good success at calling you have to do something different. Every Tom, Dick, and Harry toots on a rabbit in distress. Howling was very good at first, but less so as time goes on. Hairy little decoys are still popular, and the very light weight deer fawn works sometimes. Some people even use their kids stuffed animals. A coyote would probably drool all over seeing a little wooly bugger hanging from a branch and bleating.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the advice... thats a good idea, and i'll look into that with the land owner.. anyone else ou there got any ideas???


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't let the farmer catch you shagging his sheep, but if you get it on MP3 send me a copy 

j/k
LOL someone had to say it, cant have a forum talking about sheep all day without at least one bad joke :wink:

good luck on the hunt
:beer:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

ONE PAIR OF RUBBER KNEE BOOTS-$20.OO
ONE FEMALE SHEEP-$15.00
ONE BARN LOFT TO PUSH HER OFF-$0.00

LOOK ON THE COYOTES FACE WHEN HE SEES IT-PRICELESS

SHOULD CALL HIM IN THOUGH AND LOOK AT THE FUN YOU WOULD HAVE DOING IT. :lol: :lol:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

With that many coyotes in an area, you might have better luck trapping/snarigng them... good luck


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

whats the fun in that?


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, I have to say I have a sanctuary too, out west in the Sierras...but my suggestion is not to hunt the same area too heavily. 
Move around the ranch as you hunt... and then let it go for a week or two before you come back to the same spot. Stay on the high ground, wear camo, get a bag of fresh sheep skat and place it close or around by your hunting spot or...if you can stand the odor...wipe some on your "old" camo clothing (place it in the pockets...but don't forget what you have done) and keep it in a trash bag out at the ranch. 
Line up on the edge of the wooded area "above" (elevation)your killing zone, watch your downwind...always.!!! move into the area and sit for about 10 minutes "before" you start your calling. If you were a coyote... where would you travel? Point in that direction first. I bet (to start) using a coyote call would work better than a rabbit or a sheep...its all about territory and if you are in my back yard you had better be able to defend yourself...says one coyote to another. Or...there are sheep and fawn calls but start out on the low Hz before screaming. I use an electronic caller... about 60 yards away, to my right or left and 30 yards below my position...10 O'clock or 2 O'clock from my point of sighting (when possible). At times I have placed the caller behind me at my 7 O'clock or 5 O'clock and 30 yards back and out to the side. This places me between the oncoming dogs and the caller (it works, trust me). They are hungry and angry (most of their adult, pathetic lives) so your call could be a wounded fox, coyote, porcupine, skunk, to add some flavor and varitey to their sheep diet. Without mint jelly...I don't know how they eat it anyway, LOL. The young muskrat and porcupine have worked great for me in the snow of the Sierras. This past week I had a threesome...(again) come running in the white stuff (one right after the other) within 10 yards of my caller. Bang...
160 yards, .223 up the old kazooo and the other two were on their way to the edge of the forest calling back for their buddy. I almost had them come back (one of them) but I got tired of all the rhetoric after 20 more minutes, and ...so I gave up and went out to check my kill. Never stop calling after you have one down...keep calling until you are sure they have all left the building. Keep your eyes out... for bird movement way off in the distance, watch the cows looking in a particular direction other than your caller. (Cows love callers and hawks love rabbit calls) 
I personally think you need help too, as some of the others have said, LOL 
Ok, here is another scenario with way too much work... borrow the sheep,...$0.00... don't kill it, put it in your small trailer, take it with you to your hunting spot, stake it out with a leash and then start your calling. Begin playing the universal game..."Defend the sheep"...(what a concept) If you don't get a dog...bring along your mint jelly...$2.30, and BBQ...$50.00.....enjoy the rack of lamb compliments of the owner ...home on the range...Priceless!!!...LOL...Best of luck


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

The real question is what's alot of coyotes? Most times it's 2 or 3 coyotes sounding like 10. so if you have 4 groups sounding like 10 that's sounding like alot of coyotes and it's probably is not, matter of fact I know it's not.....4 x 10= 40 coyotes lol. Another thing most people don't understand is coyotes don't stay in one place long, they move around alot and mostly at night. Unless they are denned up, then they don't move as much.
In order to help I think we need to know more about the terrain, how much land are you talking about, acres, sections? does BLM, State or NF butt up to this land? The State you're hunting in, can you hunt at night etc. 
You said it's mountianous? then you said it fields and woodland? If you have sheep in the area have the coyotes been killing any? All these questions can add up to helping you. If you need my resume, I'll be clad to get you one lol.
Hunting Junkey mentioned Trapping and snairing, that would also work.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with Hunting Junky, Snare them. If you want to bring home a lot of coyotes, it's the way to go. Calling and shooting, you may get 4 in but at best you'll take 2 home, at best. Unless they have never been hunted and you're a dead eye out to about a 1000yds, you'll school more than you shoot. They have way to many tricks.

cpnhgnlngct> "What's the fun in that?" Simple, easy money! 

If you're going to call, don't leave home without a buddy, the extra gun and set of eyes will help.

Plainsman> If you ever get a sheep to tape, give me a call!  Great Idea.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree with Hunting Junky, Snare them. If you want to bring home a lot of coyotes, it's the way to go. Calling and shooting, you may get 4 in but at best you'll take 2 home, at best. Unless they have never been hunted and you're a dead eye out to about a 1000yds, you'll school more than you shoot. They have way to many tricks.

cpnhgnlngct> "What's the fun in that?" Simple, easy money! 

If you're going to call, don't leave home without a buddy, the extra gun and set of eyes will help.

Plainsman> If you ever get a sheep to tape, give me a call!  Great Idea.

xdeano


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

xdeano, remember the sheep......snares and traps could be a problem if the wrong person is doing it.  
As far as not being able to get large numbers of coyotes with a call, that's not totally true for some people. 
Depends on the hunters and the number of coyotes in tha area being called and if they have ever been called before. 
I don't think our friend cpnhgnlngct is going to kill 20 on that ranch, but calling in and killing that amount or more is not impossable. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman> If you ever get a sheep to tape, give me a call! Great Idea.


I already got it off the internet. I wish the sounds were from a more frantic sheep, but they sound like calls from relaxed sheep. Maybe I'll find a sheep and get a pair of vice grips on it's stubby tail. A few minutes of sheep bleating while they shear in the spring would be good.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, it's possible to kill a good amount on a small tract. I'm living proof and I sure ain't no professional. I've killed 5 from one 200 acre tract this fall all within a month and a half. I killed one the first time I called it in about 5min. I killed another from the same stand 2 weeks later, then waited another two weeks and called in 5 and killed 3 of them from the same stand as the others. Although I've been lucky at that particular stand I can however tell you that they got wise to me. Did not call one there last 2 times I hunted it, but I know they are still there. I see their tracks and I have heard them sound off at night. I have only a total of 800 acres readily available to me to hunt at my leisure and me and my buddy have killed 18 coyotes since last january and haven't called but january, february, march, september, october and november of this year mostly on the 800 acres I mentioned. I have found that after deer season around here you have to give them some time to re-adjust. They get alot of pressure put on them by all the deer hunters and become day shy. You will here them at night and you know they are there but like a big buck they become almost completely nocturnal after deer season starts.
I will not hunt them around here til about the third week of january on. But that gives them time to get back to normal and be able to move along without smelling humans everywhere. I guess what I'm trying to say is... is to hunt them, but don't overhunt if you have limited areas to hunt, and you will be more successful. I like to give them a couple weeks... if I can stand it, before I hunt the same stand.

Sorry I talked so long, just ain't able to hunt and looking for something to do.


----------



## gtrmddnss (Jan 6, 2007)

with coyotes you have to be smarter than they are and thats hard to do cause they are pretty smart animal if you and miss you will most like ly not see him again i live in the great smoky mountains and there is no such thing as a cyote sanctuary and you can hunt all year long with no limit but we do have bear sanctuaries and those you have to put in a drawing and hope you get picked but i wouldnt know what else to say about it other ask yourwildlife managment officers


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman > I have a mp3 of Lamb bleats, it to sounds like it is pretty relaxed.

Danny B > sorry forgot about the sheep, but since he is in more rough stuff, they should be down by the ranch or on the flats for the winter. Still if you get the right area snares would work great. Just an opinion 
I also agree with you about taking large numbers with a call, Under the right conditions a person can take multiples at a lot of stands during the right time of year. It is definitly possible to take large numbers in a small area, like DogKillr had mentioned. It just depends on how many cards you can hold in your sleeve. 
xdeano


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

shoot a rabit....take the hide off put it over a remote control car and have a rabbit in distress call........ it works perfect every time!!!! send me a request if you like. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KT


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

The terrain is very very steap rolling hills... with the extreme elevation changes they aren't really mountains.. but you might as well call them that.. Its a lot of fields, and livestock pastures with blotches of dense woods..

Yes they are getting killed.. (the sheep that is) i went out there today to find some good spots to call, and we counted 9 sheap carcusses.

The amount of land that is available for me to hunt is owned by 4 or 5 different farmers that all know eachother, and all want every coyote killed... the total acreage is no less than I would have to say 600-700 acres.

the great perenese (sheep dogs) only keep the coyotes away from the numbers, but the stranglers are quickly killed... The bordering farms raise horses, cattle, and llamas. The farmer that I have the contact through raises sheap and Angora Rabbits... (fabric farm).. as you can guess they have the most trouble out of the group of farmers with these coyotes.

Here in PA we can hunt night or day, 7 days a week, any kind of tactic to kill (hounds,e-call, hand call, decoys...), no weapon restriction (except for semi-auto rifles).

I hope that gives a little more info to give me anymore advice... it is all good and i'm soaking it all up... Keep it coming...

I should mention that the area has a lot of deer...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Do you have an e-caller? If so and they are killing that many sheep get a good lamb distress sequence on it if possible, go to one of the pastures and let her rip. They have to be very familiar with that sound and should come running.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

can you get a 4 wheeler around in the area. if so get a shotgun and run them down. back home when they get really thick thats how we get the numbers back in check


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

No offense gentlemen......but I don't see the fun in Trapping and snairing unless you are collecting the hides to sell...test your skills... shoot them and take your time.


----------

